# San Antonio Car cruise to ACX MEET, SUNDAY MAY 8th



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

There's a group in San antonio that is meeting up This Sunday morning to go to the ACX meet in Austin, (check the ACX meet thread in this section for info on the meet). 

Location:
17460 Interstate 35 N, 
Schertz, TX
It's the HEB on 3009 and I-35

They are meeting up at 7:45 and leaving at 8:00Am to austin for the meet if you guys want to do a morning cruise. There will be lunch at the acx meet (plenty of restaurants at the location). Just show up there if you are interested.


----------

